# The heaviest mantis I've ever held!



## Precarious (Aug 21, 2011)

This gravid Blue Flash (Sphodromantis sp.) really has some weight to her. When she's in your hand you know it.

5.21 grams! That's pretty hefty for a mantis.







She's about to drop!






Here she is being mated:

How to mate aggressive mantids... (video)


----------



## GreenOasis (Aug 21, 2011)

I bet I will be able to do one better here soon!


----------



## Precarious (Aug 21, 2011)

GreenOasis said:


> I bet I will be able to do one better here soon!


Now let's not get crazy and turn it into a contest. :blink: I was just a little shocked when I held her. Thank God this species is built so sturdy!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 21, 2011)

I have some bugs that are much heavier but there not mantis  ,but for a mantis that girl is huge!!! Do you "like big butts and you can not lie"....  :lol:


----------



## Idolofreak (Aug 21, 2011)

WOW :blink: Did she recently mate or just eat a lot? :blink:


----------



## twolfe (Aug 21, 2011)

She is big! Hope she lays an ooth soon. My Blue Flash girls have quite the appetite, and they are the best at catching flying insects.


----------



## Precarious (Aug 21, 2011)

Idolofreak said:


> WOW :blink: Did she recently mate or just eat a lot? :blink:


She was just mated on the 14th but she's been adult since 7/15. She's been packing the food in for the past month but she's really exploded since the breeding. She better lay an ooth soon or she'll pop!

I caught the breeding on video. I'll have to edit and post. Very instructional on how to breed aggressive species. I had to intervene more than once. :mellow:


----------



## Precarious (Aug 21, 2011)

angelofdeathzz said:


> I have some bugs that are much heavier but there not mantis  ,but for a mantis that girl is huge!!! Do you "like big butts and you can not lie"....  :lol:


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 21, 2011)

That is too funny! I laughed my azz off. But I thought you were the man behind the mask and had no plan on ever showing your picture, most figured you to be younger I'll bet? (Hahaha)


----------



## Precarious (Aug 21, 2011)

angelofdeathzz said:


> That is too funny! I laughed my azz off. But I thought you were the man behind the mask and had no plan on ever showing your picture, most figured you to be younger I'll bet? (Hahaha)


I am a snazzy dresser though, right?

(Wish I had dental coverage.)


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 21, 2011)

How do I get my hair to do that!

But seriously I may need you to lend me that zippy overcoat next time I hit the bar, it would be all the rage(if I can get my hair to do that would be a bonus).


----------



## Precarious (Aug 21, 2011)

angelofdeathzz said:


> How do I get my hair to do that!


Just never wash it and apply oil and perfume every day until it curls. Then powder it. I use talc but you can also use pot ash or flour.

But I'm thinking this is more the look for you...






Or possibly this...






:lol:


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 21, 2011)

I see what you mean, the second one is kind of growing on me, as the first one has a helicopter hat and I'm not a fan of heights. :blink:


----------



## Precarious (Aug 21, 2011)

angelofdeathzz said:


> I see what you mean, the second one is kind of growing on me, as the first one has a helicopter hat and I'm not a fan of heights. :blink:


Oh, you're not a FAN of PROPELLERS? I get it...

I bid you good day, sir.


----------



## sppc9876 (Aug 22, 2011)

> I caught the breeding on video. I'll have to edit and post. Very instructional on how to breed aggressive species. I had to intervene more than once.


looking forward to this


----------



## Malti (Aug 22, 2011)

angelofdeathzz said:


> I have some bugs that are much heavier but there not mantis  ,but for a mantis that girl is huge!!! Do you "like big butts and you can not lie"....  :lol:


what have you?


----------



## Idolofreak (Aug 22, 2011)

Giant Malaysian katydids are pretty heavy. Also Hercules beetles, atlas beetles, goliath beetles, etc.


----------



## hierodula (Aug 22, 2011)

She can stand up????? lol :lol:


----------



## lancaster1313 (Aug 22, 2011)

My _Heirodula multispina_ female Wolfie, weighed in at just over 7 grams on a triple beam scale on 8/7 and I thought it wasn't a big deal.  I guess I should start posting about that sort of thing from now on. :mellow: I will try to post the pic that I took of her on the scale.

Perhaps we can start a topic where those of us who weigh our bugs can post their weights?  

Sorry about the quality of my phone pics. :blush:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 22, 2011)

that is too much, junk in the trunk! :tt2:


----------



## Precarious (Aug 22, 2011)

likebugs said:


> My _Heirodula multispina_ female Wolfie, weighed in at just over 7 grams on a triple beam scale on 8/7 and I thought it wasn't a big deal.


Holy schizzl'nits! That's a big girl! Did she lay a nice big ooth???

If mine doesn't lay soon I'll worry about her becoming egg-bound.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Aug 22, 2011)

Now, after I posted, I actually read the whole topic. I do not intend to make a contest, I think it would be fun to find out what the mantids weigh, even the little ones.  I tried to start a weight topic quite a while ago, but it wasn't a big hit.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Aug 22, 2011)

Precarious said:


> Holy schizzl'nits! That's a big girl! Did she lay a nice big ooth???
> 
> If mine doesn't lay soon I'll worry about her becoming egg-bound.


She was mated on 8/1, and laid on 8/16. Her ooth was smaller than the Chinese oothecae that I bought from Sears a while back. That ooth is my first one from this species so I don't know if it is big, or small.  

She actually ate more on the day after being weighed, but my mantids frass so much that I don't know if they keep the weight on for long. I only weighed her cause she felt heavy, and I was curious.  I am pretty sure that she could get heavier but I don't want to overfeed my pets.  

The kid and I like to weigh other "bugs" sometimes, as well. B)


----------



## Precarious (Aug 22, 2011)

likebugs said:


> Now, after I posted, I actually read the whole topic. I do not intend to make a contest, I think it would be fun to find out what the mantids weigh, even the little ones.  I tried to start a weight topic quite a while ago, but it wasn't a big hit.


You need a really accurate scale that goes down to 1/100 of a gram for the little guys. I got mine years ago on Ebay for like $30 back when I was stuffing my own supplement capsules. Good to have around.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Aug 22, 2011)

It would be cool to be able to weigh little nymphs, and to see how much weight they lose just after a molt!


----------



## Precarious (Aug 22, 2011)

likebugs said:


> It would be cool to be able to weigh little nymphs, and to see how much weight they lose just after a molt!


That would be interesting. Or weigh them before and after death to find the weight of their soul. :shifty: 

:angel: 

_____I_____

_____I_____

_____I_____

___. :turned: .___


----------



## Amaybe (Aug 22, 2011)

Beautiful and interesting. I have a scale like that. Never thought to weigh out mantises on it though. I am gonna star doing that now!


----------



## Malti (Aug 22, 2011)

Idolofreak said:


> Giant Malaysian katydids are pretty heavy. Also Hercules beetles, atlas beetles, goliath beetles, etc.


my gf will kill me, but i want something bugsy huge :lol:


----------



## agent A (Aug 22, 2011)

wow she's big! they look more sturdy than tenodera, I've seen female tenodera that fat but they couldn't hold their abdomen properly, but yours looks like she's got it covered B)


----------



## lancaster1313 (Aug 22, 2011)

agent A said:


> wow she's big! they look more sturdy than tenodera, I've seen female tenodera that fat but they couldn't hold their abdomen properly, but yours looks like she's got it covered B)


My _H. multispina_ can drag some abdomen, but she can lift it when she wants to. :lol:


----------



## PhilinYuma (Aug 22, 2011)

Precarious said:


> That would be interesting. Or weigh them before and after death to find the weight of their soul. :shifty:
> 
> :angel:
> 
> ...


They've already done that in Italy. There's a famous song about it, O sole mi o, which means "Oh! My soul weighs nothing! God*, I just love loose association!

*I only do G_d when I'm feeling Orthodox.


----------



## Malti (Aug 23, 2011)

PhilinYuma said:


> They've already done that in Italy. There's a famous song about it, O sole mi o, which means "Oh! My soul weighs nothing! God*, I just love loose association!
> 
> *I only do G_d when I'm feeling Orthodox.


never knew Pavarotti talked sang about mantis souls :lol:


----------



## patrickfraser (Aug 23, 2011)

How fat is too fat? I feel like i'm depriving my mantids after seeing this one. I try to keep them from being _that _big.


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 23, 2011)

Precarious said:


> She's about to drop!


 She's one big mama!! Her abdomen probably weight 60% of the total weight  Beautiful specimen!


----------



## Precarious (Aug 23, 2011)

patrickfraser said:


> How fat is too fat? I feel like i'm depriving my mantids after seeing this one. I try to keep them from being _that _big.


You've just got to judge by looking at the abdomen. If it looks overstuffed it's too much. Although this girl is huge she doesn't look out of proportion. This is a large species and she can handle the load. Adult females are built to carry this kind of weight and the only stage that should get anywhere near this big. You've got to remember it's not just food in there but also eggs and the material to build an ooth.


----------



## Precarious (Aug 23, 2011)

yen_saw said:


> Beautiful specimen!


Thanks Yen! She's one of yours... of course.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Aug 23, 2011)

> You've just got to judge by looking at the abdomen. If it looks overstuffed it's too much. Although this girl is huge she doesn't look out of proportion. This is a large species and she can handle the load. Adult females are built to carry this kind of weight and the only stage that should get anywhere near this big. You've got to remember it's not just food in there but also eggs and the material to build an ooth.


+1 on that

Like human females and how when they go through puberty their hips widen and such to carry a baby. The mantids do the same! So the female will be prepared for the weight, therefore she can bare the weight


----------



## lancaster1313 (Aug 23, 2011)

Precarious said:


> You've just got to judge by looking at the abdomen. If it looks overstuffed it's too much. Although this girl is huge she doesn't look out of proportion. This is a large species and she can handle the load. Adult females are built to carry this kind of weight and the only stage that should get anywhere near this big. You've got to remember it's not just food in there but also eggs and the material to build an ooth.


I think she looks perfectly plump.  

I start to worry that they are too fat if I see shiny spaces in between abdominal segments, or if the abdomen starts to look too elongated. :mellow:


----------



## patrickfraser (Aug 23, 2011)

I have fed my fat lineola another Dubia roach. I didn't thinks she'd go for it, but I guess she is eating for a couple hundred, right? I'll try to get a picture tonight. Being fat really shows off her pink stripes on her abdomen. Do mantids get "stretch marks"?


----------



## PhilinYuma (Aug 23, 2011)

What an amazing thread! All I can say is that you never met a heavy mantis until the Great Mantis Goddess (BbHN) lands on you!  

BTW, I learned today, to my amazement, that two extremely experienced mantiseers on this forum did not know what BbHN stands for. It means Blessed be Her Name. It has been copied both by Muslims, who use the phrase (with "his" instead of "her", natch) after the name of Muhammad, and by Catholics, who sometimes use it in reference to the BVM -- oops! Blessed Virgin Mary. Here endeth the lesson.*

*Some fool named John McIntyre says that that is incorrect. He is wrong.


----------



## Precarious (Aug 23, 2011)

PhilinYuma said:


> What an amazing thread! All I can say is that you never met a heavy mantis until the Great Mantis Goddess (BbHN) lands on you!


I've met her and although she has a very heavy duty presence, being a disincarnate entity she possesses no physical weight. Spirit, after all, has no mass and, therefore, no weight. Elemental entities, on the other hand, are lent temporary mass upon manifestation through their strong association with matter. But I find that archetypal entities, such as _She of which we speak_, exist strictly within the realm of ideas, with their primal, idealized form influencing the development and survival of those species they inspire within nature. :tt2:


----------



## PhilinYuma (Aug 24, 2011)

Precarious said:


> I've met her and although she has a very heavy duty presence, being a disincarnate entity she possesses no physical weight. Spirit, after all, has no mass and, therefore, no weight. Elemental entities, on the other hand, are lent temporary mass upon manifestation through their strong association with matter. But I find that archetypal entities, such as _She of which we speak_, exist strictly within the realm of ideas, with their primal, idealized form influencing the development and survival of those species they inspire within nature. :tt2:


I think that the root of your heresy here, Precarious, derives from the mistaken ( may I say wantonly mistaken?) perception of the Goddess as a disincarnate entity, who exists "solely in realm of ideas". I forget the name of this Gnostic-like heresy (there are so many of them!), but I do remember that having confessed, the heretics were obliged to tear out their own toenails and eat them before being subjected to the customary burning oil. Take that as a friendly warning

A number of religions preach the concept of "the word made flesh" as in the case of the Christians' Yeshua, or the Avatars of the gods in Hinduism. I just hope that you reflect on all this when the Goddess is tearing out your liver with her "disincarnate" raptorial claws.


----------



## Precarious (Aug 24, 2011)

PhilinYuma said:


> I think that the root of your heresy here, Precarious, derives from the mistaken ( may I say wantonly mistaken?) perception of the Goddess as a disincarnate entity, who exists "solely in realm of ideas". I forget the name of this Gnostic-like heresy (there are so many of them!), but I do remember that having confessed, the heretics were obliged to tear out their own toenails and eat them before being subjected to the customary burning oil. Take that as a friendly warning
> 
> A number of religions preach the concept of "the word made flesh" as in the case of the Christians' Yeshua, or the Avatars of the gods in Hinduism. I just hope that you reflect on all this when the Goddess is tearing out your liver with her "disincarnate" raptorial claws.


First off, I ripped my own toenails out the other night because I was bored. I didn't eat them, though I was tempted.

Second, "heresy" only applies in a world under the thumb of Constantine's vicious empire of oppressors, which we see crumbling around us daily.

And finally, oh how I would LOVE to see a 7' mantis in the flesh! Unfortunately, those pesky laws of physics prevent such a large invertebrate from supporting itself and/or respireating without either a more advanced system of ventilation or a reduction of gravity (say, underwater). So, in this case, the Word-made-Flesh would result in a crippled husk unable to breath more than a few dying gasps, let alone rip out my succulent, juicy liver.

And besides, Constantine's false translation of "Logos" into "the word" was a silly ploy to dupe the believers into thraldom to written law (under his control), rather than its more pertinent and meaningful translation of "Logic". After all, logic is not so easily manipulated as the written word.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Aug 24, 2011)

Precarious said:


> First off, I ripped my own toenails out the other night because I was bored. I didn't eat them, though I was tempted.
> 
> Second, "heresy" only applies in a world under the thumb of Constantine's vicious empire of oppressors, which we see crumbling around us daily.
> 
> ...


Showing your true colors (pinkish? we all have nice brown tans in Yuma) eh, Precarious?

So you're a Constantine basher, huh? A Licinius lover. I've heard it all before. I suppose that you are one of those who believe that when he did his "In hoc signo vincet" spiel, he was really seeing a weather balloon and not a Divine Flying Saucer. Well I think that Constantine was Great!. And if he had a few off moments, who wouldn't, with a mother like Helena (though if your mom was like that, my sincere apologies, I don't want to make this ad hominem)?

As for your argument about the impossibility of having a 7' mantis, which rather refutes Popper, by the way, doesn't it, there is more than enough evidence to discredit that. First of all, what's this "7'" nonsense? She can tower over tall buildings, man! Short buildings, too. And we know this beyond a doubt, because the Japanese caught it on film. Several times. Are you saying that they are liars? Wasn't the victory in the Pacific enough for you? Do you have to try to discredit their monsters, too?

Go, great Godzilla!

Mosey, magnificent Mothra!

Attaboy, awesome Atragon!

Munch, mighty Mantis!

(If Sunny were here, we could do it in Japanese, too, but, wiser than I, she has gone to bed).

This was easy and great fun to get started, Precarious, but harder to end. Since it's your thread, though, it's only fair that you have the last post, unless, like Sunny, you've already nodded off.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 25, 2011)

I still just want to know when I can use that snazzy overcoat, and the good news, I got my hair like that !!! The never washing it did the trick, along with generous use of pot ash.

Chic magnet will be a understatement thanks to you Bud, next time I go paint the town red I'll call you so you can get in on all my overflow!  

And that with your dental configuration, we'll need stick's to keep the ladies at bay, we don't want to be over ran...

I feel just like Fat Bastaard when he knew he was "Dead Sexy"! We should bring Phil to the pub also, we could shave his head and call him mini-me, if he would be so kind as to walk around on his knee's for the night, we would be like the Cooler version's of the three amigo's!


----------



## Precarious (Aug 26, 2011)

sppc9876 said:


> looking forward to this


Posted:

How to mate aggressive mantids... (video)


----------



## patrickfraser (Aug 29, 2011)

Here's my fat lineola.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Aug 29, 2011)

@patrickfraser,

 She is FAT!


----------



## Precarious (Aug 29, 2011)

patrickfraser said:


> Here's my far lineola.


That's about as far as they can stretch. She'd better lay an ooth soon!


----------



## RevWillie (Aug 29, 2011)

Whadda BLIMP! You should get a tiny wheeled dolly so she can haul that load around! :lol:


----------



## patrickfraser (Aug 29, 2011)

Precarious said:


> That's about as far as they can stretch. She'd better lay an ooth soon!


She better!



As you can see, she can still carry herself like a proper lady. No "belly dragging"!


----------



## Precarious (Aug 29, 2011)

patrickfraser said:


> She better!
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, she can still carry herself like a proper lady. No "belly dragging"!


Still, that is stretched to capacity. Don't feed her for a while. Increase humidity and keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## patrickfraser (Aug 29, 2011)

I'll do that. Thanks. I don't want to hurt her.


----------



## patrickfraser (Aug 30, 2011)

OOTHA-OOTHA-OOTHECA!

Found this when I got home this afternoon. Still big, but smaller.


----------



## gripen (Aug 30, 2011)

how can she still be that big????


----------



## patrickfraser (Aug 30, 2011)

She is actually quite smaller. The abdomen no longer extends past her wings. I just noticed that.


----------



## Precarious (Aug 30, 2011)

patrickfraser said:


> OOTHA-OOTHA-OOTHECA!
> 
> Found this when I got home this afternoon. Still big, but smaller.


Yes! Good job! Don't be surprised if she lays a smaller 'supplemental' ooth tonight. She's still loaded up. :blink:


----------



## lancaster1313 (Aug 30, 2011)

patrickfraser said:


> OOTHA-OOTHA-OOTHECA!
> 
> Found this when I got home this afternoon. Still big, but smaller.


I will bet she feels much better, after that.  

She looked uncomfortably huge before.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Sep 1, 2011)

DAAAYYUUMM she must feel so good now.


----------



## massaman (Sep 1, 2011)

dont think they can lay more then one complete ooth in the same day!


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Sep 1, 2011)

especially one that big!


----------



## JoeCapricorn (Sep 2, 2011)

If a mantis is fed beyond capacity, can the abdomen burst?


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Sep 2, 2011)

i dont think so unless an outside force applies enough force. I think a mantis would just die before bursting.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have never fed a mantis enough that it looked beyond capacity, but when they are fat, I don't like to handle them alot.

Fat mantids can burst if they fall or jump.

Also, I have been squirted a few times. :mellow: If I am handling a fatty, I like to try to direct her abdomen away from me, because I don't like being squirted in the face.  Sometimes I feel like they might be aiming at me.


----------

